# newbie. Tiger Barb and rainbow shark



## musclemilk (Feb 12, 2009)

Just got my first 25 gallon freshwater tank.
Have 2tiger barbs and 1 rainbow shark.
water temp is at 78F.

My one tiger barb died today; the other one is growing nicely and getting colorful.
Now i have 1 tiger and 1 rainbow shark.
They have been in the new tank for 1 week.

I heard tiger barbs should be in odd numbers no less than 3....should i go get another 2 since this one fella will be all alone now?

Any suggestions would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## Burninator (Dec 3, 2008)

um. I did the same thing as you!

If one barb is fine, and the other died it might have just been small or sick or something of that nature. I have 9 barbs all together. Seems like the more i get the less aggressive they are.

Im not really sure on how many you could have in that size tank but they do better in groups. 

Is the tank cycled and all that good stuff?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi there. Welcome to the forum :-D
Burninator is right on about the tiger barbs. A nice sized school of tiger barbs looks great. Go check out Burninator's tank to see the nice school of tigers that he has.
I'd also like to know how long you've had the tank set up??


----------



## musclemilk (Feb 12, 2009)

had the tank for 1 week


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I heard they get aggressive and nippy if not in groups!


----------



## Burninator (Dec 3, 2008)

musclemilk said:


> had the tank for 1 week


This is most likely your problem

Are you using any kind of water conditioner, filter, water test kit?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hello there and welcome.
your tank needs to cycle,if you can take a look at this link....
http://www.fishforum.com/freshwater-aquariums/aquarium-cycle-252/
looks like you will be doing the cycle with your fish,unless you can take them back to the store.
even better would be if you have a friend with an aquarium,ask if they would donate to you
some of the media from their filter,place it in your filter,and your on the way 
there are plenty of good people here to help you,so don't worry about asking questions
along the way.
in payment for help.we like to see plenty of pictures of your tank.:-D


----------



## musclemilk (Feb 12, 2009)

used water conditioner for the first 3 days w\no fish and then tested the water. then introduced the fish. I have a pump and a filter


----------



## Burninator (Dec 3, 2008)

read the link willow posted on tank cycling

Theres alot of good info in there


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi.
is the water temp 78 with the heater ?
what are your water readings please.
i'm not sure that you now have enough fish to cycle the tank now,there
will only bee a little amonia from the fish waste,in which case(and some one please feel free to jump in)
your cycle will never get there.
i think unless you have a way of getting some mature media,like i mentioned,you'd
be best to take those fish back,and do the fishless cycle.
hope i'm helping.


----------



## Burninator (Dec 3, 2008)

he might get it to cycle without water chages

The problem is that the shark may not do very well with the cycling. 

If it was me, I would return the shark for now. Get more tiger barbs and once the cycling cloud is gone, add the shark.

OR. Return all the fish. Add some PURE ammonia every day then once you start getting readings that its going down add some tiger barbs and once you get a constant 0 reading on ammonia. Doing it this way tends to get the best results over all. Maybe it has to do with the amount of bacteria you grow, but people who do this seem to have fewer mini cycles.


----------



## musclemilk (Feb 12, 2009)

wow thanks guys, So i will add in some more tiger barbs and remove the shark.

The shark and the 1 tiger barb are bothering each other now lol.

I will add 2 more tigers and that will leave me w\3 total tigers.

anything else guys? 


You guys rock!


----------



## Burninator (Dec 3, 2008)

There is a test kit made by API. It will help you test your tank to find out when its really cycled.

Once it cycled, feel free to add the shark


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

musclemilk said:


> wow thanks guys, So i will add in some more tiger barbs and remove the shark.
> 
> The shark and the 1 tiger barb are bothering each other now lol.
> 
> ...


no...grab 4-5 more tiger barbs and an api test kit.


----------



## musclemilk (Feb 12, 2009)

got more tiger barbs. I now have 3 total tiger barbs and 1 rainbow shark. Feeding them twice a day.

The one guy at the pet store said water change every week. And another guy said water change 1time per month.......

Anyway my water was tested over by the store and the guy said everything looks good, but PH is the slightest bit high but nothing crazy and ti will work its way out...


----------



## Burninator (Dec 3, 2008)

when you cycle with fish you need to do water changes to keep the ammonia down.

Once the tank is cycled i normally slow down a little with the water changes. I wouldnt say once a month but you can use a test kit to keep your nitrates in check then water change to lower them.


----------



## musclemilk (Feb 12, 2009)

ok will do. too bad the store i think gave me a weak tiger barb...he already lost color and is hanging around in the corner. the others r doing great


----------



## Burninator (Dec 3, 2008)

i bought 6 tiger barbs and 6 green barbs. 3 of the green died. It happens with smaller fish and cycling a tank is rough on them


----------



## musclemilk (Feb 12, 2009)

since i put the new fish in, i noticed the water is very slightly cloudy...any thoughts or suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Burninator (Dec 3, 2008)

most likely a cycle.

Get a test kit to check


----------



## musclemilk (Feb 12, 2009)

water got tested at the store, ph is slightly high...

i will do a 25% water change tongiht and add some "stress coat"

Thanks!!!


----------



## Burninator (Dec 3, 2008)

what were the big 3?


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

musclemilk said:


> ok will do. too bad the store i think gave me a weak tiger barb...he already lost color and is hanging around in the corner. the others r doing great


Actually its probably a combination of the stress of cycling combined with the fact that you don't have enough tiger barbs. In small groups the weakest ill inevitably be singled out by the stonger ones and be harassed to death. Tiger barbs should be kept in groups of 8 to 10 at a minimum.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

Tyyrlym said:


> Actually its probably a combination of the stress of cycling combined with the fact that you don't have enough tiger barbs. In small groups the weakest ill inevitably be singled out by the stonger ones and be harassed to death. Tiger barbs should be kept in groups of 8 to 10 at a minimum.


yes indeed,i'm of the same mind.


----------



## musclemilk (Feb 12, 2009)

ok, since i only have a smaller tank 20-25 gallon. How many more tigers can i have? I currently have 3 and 1 rainbow shark?


----------

